# FL Studio - Ambient/Metal



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey guys,

Despite having to sell all my instruments, Im really interested into making music again that I used to. I've watched a few tutorials and know the bare basics, and just wondering if there are any soundpacks or general tips for making some industrial/ambient metal in FL studio since "google'ing it" didn't come with many answers,

Regards.


----------



## DW_ (Mar 2, 2012)

I would recommend C-15. Combine that with a decent dry electric guitar and lots of layered chorus, chop it up and there you go.


----------

